# Accepting Credit Cards?



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Wondering if I could do a quick survey here

1. Who do you use for credit card processing services?
2. Are you satisfied with them/would you recommend them to a friend?
3. What are the rates that you are paying?

Getting raked over the coals by our current provider, looking to pay an ETF and end our contract with them and go elsewhere.


----------



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

I use pay pal.
Never had a problem with them.
They charge 3.5% when you swipe the card, no monthly fee and no contract and they send you a free card reader for your smart phone.

This may not work for larger businesses, but it works great for me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I use Go payment by quickbooks. Never a problem and if you call you get a live person to talk to. They have 2 prices ,one for swipe and one for manual. .


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Only free card reader service that works in Canada is: https://squareup.com/ca/pricing

Both Paypal and Amazon are supposed to be coming to Canada but neither could tell me when...


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

dellwas;1928493 said:


> Only free card reader service that works in Canada is: https://squareup.com/ca/pricing
> 
> Both Paypal and Amazon are supposed to be coming to Canada but neither could tell me when...


PAYD by Moneris is in Canada. It's a division of BMO. It's what I use and has the lowest swipe/manual entry rates I've seen up here. Also have an option for a bluetooth debit pad so you can do mobile debit with your phone too.

I'm currently paying no monthly, got a free card reader and I pay 2.75 on swiped and 3.5 on manual entry. Went this route because most of what I do is manual and that 1% difference counts lol


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

biggest problem I have with paypal is (other than it being paypal) is they're horrid anti-2A stance. they do make it tempting though.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

sota;1928806 said:


> biggest problem I have with paypal is (other than it being paypal) is they're horrid anti-2A stance.


Which is why I do very little business with them.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

of course, square is no better.
I'm probably jumping the gun a bit on worrying about taking payments via CC at this point though.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

I refuse to use square. They screwed me over on a swipe and then tried holding the funds. This is after you damn near have to promise them your first born to get "verified". 

A $2000 swipe was put on hold as suspicious activity, despite multiple transactions in that range tied to the account before hand. Getting a live person isn't an option and all is done through email. Sent two enraged emails to grease the wheels and get the money refunded immediately to the customer so they could write me a check.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

PayPal
3% ish / to much. But is works with no problems.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Somewhat the same thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=153100&highlight=square+credit+card


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Cash,cheque or email money transfer we had credit card when we had another business not worth it imo for this venture.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

MK97;1928918 said:


> I refuse to use square. They screwed me over on a swipe and then tried holding the funds. This is after you damn near have to promise them your first born to get "verified".
> 
> A $2000 swipe was put on hold as suspicious activity, despite multiple transactions in that range tied to the account before hand. Getting a live person isn't an option and all is done through email. Sent two enraged emails to grease the wheels and get the money refunded immediately to the customer so they could write me a check.


I was reading through square's ToS and to be frank it scared the sh*t out of me. I got my first mortgage with less of a probing. Hell getting permission from the evil overlords of the state of NJ to buy GUNS is less invasive than Square's ToS. The one thing I liked was they had offline swiping, so I don't need to keep the data radio up on my phone the whole time.


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

I would use square or paypal


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

We use square. We don't use it all the time, but its nice to have. Sure theres a fee, but funds are available next day rather than waiting 30 days for a check. 

In landscape season, it pushes some customers to spend more on projects since they can pay a portion on a credit card, and the rest in check or cash.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

grandview;1928417 said:


> I use Go payment by quickbooks. Never a problem and if you call you get a live person to talk to. They have 2 prices ,one for swipe and one for manual. .


X 2. This is a great service!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Chineau;1929158 said:


> Cash,cheque or email money transfer we had credit card when we had another business not worth it imo for this venture.


.

I disagree. I like the fact that a customer can pay with the cc and pay in full up front. This eliminates any paperwork/billing issues down the road, which can be a pain. Additionally, I think its a great fit for cold call clients. Quote a price over the phone and sell them right then and there. Get the cc number and get paid on the spot. No chasing down the new customer and their money!!!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I've got a square (that lives in my glovebox). I've yet to use it, but seems handy. I know some others that use and haven't seemed to have had issues.


----------

